# torn between mirtazapine or prozac/zoloft?



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

So, after a bad bout with amphetamines and ritalin (devil in disguise for anxiety and depression.... work great at first but then nothing but terrible side effects) and subsequent weight loss I took myself off them for good and now continue on celexa and mirtazapine. My goal is to stop the celexa completely and up the mirtazapine to 30mg (which I just did first time tonight).

Problem is, I don't have good prescription drug insurance so I dunno if I will be able to afford mirtazapine. 

I think prozac and zoloft are on the list of wal-mart generics for $4 so my question is, should I even bother with them if celexa isn't doing jack? It's hard to tell with the mirtazapine, as my speed usage clouded any effect except knocking me out for 10-12 hrs, and that's beginning to fade as well. I would like to give the mirtazapine a good trial, esp. bc I like the fact that it knocks me out, but price is an issue as well.

I'm also actually hoping for the weight gain aspect as well... which I've just been losing weight so far; although the effects of the speed were at fault for that.


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

I'd just go with mirtazapine, the one that won't completely kill your sex drive. Mirtazapine was cheap for me though, only $15 a month, easily worth it if it worked for me.


----------



## jimmythekid (Apr 26, 2010)

If Celexa isn't working it would still be worth trying Prozac and then Zoloft if that doesn't work. People react differently to each SSRI. That's why they manufacture more than one.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Remeron never worked for me, other than for my allergies.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Under17 said:


> I'd just go with mirtazapine, the one that won't completely kill your sex drive. Mirtazapine was cheap for me though, only $15 a month, easily worth it if it worked for me.


Yes :yes
do this if you can afford it, i do not know the cost or the insurance involved as i am in a country where its nationally subsidized (3.00 for three months) but i am not sure how much remeron costs where u live?

anyway generally celexa does little more than placebo to be honest
the good news is, its easy to come off of  i have been on five SSRI's in the past and celexa was the easiest by far to come off of, i was actually able to handle one week without anything before going back on to paxil so yeah, also prozac is easy to come off too, was on it for three months and no withdrawals so i would suggest Prozac as it made me gain weight and if you are looking to gain weight then actually you are pretty lucky as there are more drugs that will make you gain weight and that doctors also approve of.
low dose *seroquel* is good for sleep and weight gain too but again it might be too expensive???

oh and as far as Sexual side effects go then stick with remeron and only remeron if u can handle only being on one med, i mean you will gain weight and not get chemically castrated so to speak :yes


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

mirtazapine is often used together with an ssri, perhaps thats an option if its affordable


----------



## Loneranger83 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Remeron vs Zoloft for Anxiety - HELP!*

I went to the doctor today and he recommended I take zoloft for my generalized anxiety disorder.

I also asked for a prescription for Remeron since I have a relative that responds well to it.

things to keep in mind:

I get anxiety when i start a new job or are anticipating an new experience and i cant sleep at night. If dont sleep at night my anxiety management goes out the window.

I want to take remeron because of lack of sexual side effects help with sleep at night, but my doctor said it doesn't do much for anxiety like zoloft does.

Help me decide between the two medications !


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

For anxiety remeron is not as good as an ssri. A lot of people here can attest to that. Also don't think it won't hinder your sex life, it will hinder it less than an ssri but it's definitely not "pro-sexual".


----------

